# WHERE TO GET TOP SEALS



## 1990cabby (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get seals that go over the roll bar for windows


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: WHERE TO GET TOP SEALS (1990cabby)*

pmed


----------



## 1990cabby (Apr 18, 2010)

pmed ???


----------



## 1990cabby (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: WHERE TO GET TOP SEALS (GeekWagens)*

ordered a set from geekwagens for 70 bucks but no responce since I sent money humm


----------

